# SAFE!!!-Need Transport help to Rescue in NC!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

Are there any other GR Rescues or other rescues close to there?
Are there any members on here that live close to the shelter?
Does it have to be a rescue to pull him or can a person do it?

Is he on Facebook? Is there a link?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

A person can pull, TGRR just needs to submit the paperwork. We just need someone in the area, hate to see him fall through the cracks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My computer is giving me a hard time after the update done 2 months ago so I cant see what you've posted there, I am sure it is sweet sugar face.
I know in the good old forum times transports were arranged for thousands miles distances, hope someone can help with the transport this time too.
Good luck!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bump up...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Bumping up. HOpe someone nearby can help!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No longer needed, this boy is safe!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news, thank you for the update and big thanks to those who are helping to save this guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

So glad he is safe! Is he out of the shelter? Was transport arranged to the rescue?


----------

